# Looking to learn



## Thasenei (Dec 19, 2020)

Really want to get into building my own rods but not sure how to do it or if I want to invest the money into the equipment. If anyone is willing to teach, it would be greatly appreciated. Obviously will pay for my own materials and for your time. Just need the guidance and know-how.


----------



## photofishin (Jun 26, 2009)

Look at Mudhole- Rod Building Classes | Fishing Rods | MudHole.com 
They offer classes...Youtube is also your friend.


----------



## Thasenei (Dec 19, 2020)

photofishin said:


> Look at Mudhole- Rod Building Classes | Fishing Rods | MudHole.com
> They offer classes...Youtube is also your friend.


I've been looking at mudhole products and starter kits. I wanna be difficult and do a surf rod


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

Rod building lessons


There have been several questions on this forum about people wanting to learn about how to go about building a fishing rod or wanting to learn about it. I have been building rods for over 25 years and can give anyone lessons just about anything they want to know. from a simple repair to a full...




www.pensacolafishingforum.com





Old thread but I am still around and can help you out


----------

